# The picture challenge



## wiesbang (10/12/15)

I am on a car forum and got the idea from there. It has been going for couple years now. Its fun and sometimes very funny

So how it works is someone will start by giving a task/objective to take a photo and the first person to post their pictures can set the new challenge. 

Example will be like, take a photo of yourself vaping in a store dressing room or take a photo of say 10 blowed O's all in the same picture.

Only rule is you have to take th picture after the challenge was set, you cannot use old photos

Not sure if it will work on this forum, but lets try and see what we come up with.

I will set the first challenge 
Take a photo of your car so full of vape that you cannot see through the window. Like hot box
....please do not do this while driving guys lol


----------



## Riaz (10/12/15)

We had a thread like this before, was so much fun.

Let me find it quick


----------



## Riaz (10/12/15)

Found it

Check this out


----------



## KlutcH (10/12/15)

I like this. Just at work atm


----------



## GlacieredPyro (11/12/15)

This is as good as it got before my tank was empty. My poor vtc mini. Was fun though. Passerby were like W.T to the Eff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## wiesbang (11/12/15)

Cool lol. Next challenge?


----------



## GlacieredPyro (11/12/15)

Sweet I win? 

Let's start it off tame. *At least 5* vape bubbles in the air.
All in one pic. Grab that sunlight liquid yall!


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/15)

Bump


----------



## Nimatek (17/12/15)

Will try upload @Wyvern bubbles when I get home. Wouldn't finish the upload over the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (20/12/15)

Here they be

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## GlacieredPyro (20/12/15)

Announce the next challenge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

Let's see... 3 big O's in one picture.... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Let's see... 3 big O's in one picture....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



I win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

Bwahahahahahaha 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Bwahahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thank goodness you didnt use the word "_blow_" in that pic challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

I will not use that word around you guys 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

